# OXO greensaver really works!



## caseydog (Jul 8, 2019)

I wasn't sure where to post this, but here it is.

I picked up a two pack of these OXO Greensaver Crisper Inserts, and put one in my crisper drawer in the fridge. WOW, it made a big difference, especially with quick to go bad veg like lettuce. 

https://www.containerstore.com/s/ox...sper-inserts/d?productId=11007393&q=vegetable

They absorb ethylene gas, which is a substance that decays fresh produce. I haven't researched the science behind it, but my first-hand experience was pretty impressive. 

Has anyone else used these things?

CD


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 8, 2019)

I bought some shares in a product about 15 years ago called "Fridge Buddy".
The manufacturing plant was here in town.  It also removed/absorbed ethylene gas from the fridge.  But you were supposed to leave plastic bags open.
It never took off.  Lucky I got my money back.

It could be used over and over again by heating it in the microwave.
They key ingredient was a very absorb-able rock like mineral/material only found in one place in the US.
Came in packs of three. And was $29.00


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jul 8, 2019)

I remember reading about these, and I was going to make my own, STS, with some of the activated carbon that I use in my fish tanks.  Of course, I haven't done it!  lol. But I just got a free tea ball with something, that is the size of a baseball!  Too large for even my batches of tea, but this might be the thing to use it for.  Hmmm...


----------



## msmofet (Jul 8, 2019)

pepperhead212 said:


> I remember reading about these, and I was going to make my own, STS, with some of the activated carbon that I use in my fish tanks. Of course, I haven't done it! lol. But I just got a free tea ball with something, that is the size of a baseball! Too large for even my batches of tea, but this might be the thing to use it for. Hmmm...


 Where did you get a tea ball that big? I would love one.

Let me know if your DIY works. I would like to make one also if it works out.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 8, 2019)

It looks like they could be reloaded easily without having to hunt down big tea balls. 



On the same page, this was advertised, and I think I might order it to save my kitchen sponges from being sliced up by the Souschef.
https://www.containerstore.com/s/ki...oseph-grey-blade-brush/12d?productId=11009380


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jul 8, 2019)

msmofet said:


> Where did you get a tea ball that big? I would love one.
> 
> Let me know if your DIY works. I would like to make one also if it works out.


I got it when I got a fat separation from Amazon a few weeks ago (I broke my old glass one) .  I looked up the brand, but I didn't see the tea ball sold separately.  All of them looked about the same,  and it seems that they were all giving something free with it!  This one had a $4 discount, plus the tea ball was something more useful than the rest of the freebies. Here's the fat separator, showing the tea ball.  
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B078WHPM49?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title&th=1


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 8, 2019)

I have a huge "tea ball" that was my Mom's. She used it to contain aromatics like pepper corns, chunks of garlic, bay leaves, etc, when making a stock or soup. I used to use it that way, but now I mostly toss all those things, and additionally parsley, carrot peels and celery trimmings, etc, into the pot. When I'm done simmering, I use my spider to pull large items out, then strain the soup through cheesecloth and toss.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 8, 2019)

The picture in the Amazon with the freebie, they show the tea fuser being used with... TA DA...  TEA BAGS!  Bit of overkill, no? LOL  

I do use loose tea fairly often and think that would be handy for an entire pot.


----------

